# External RCA jack mod (Audio R/L+Video)



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

thought of doing this mod a while back but haven't had the time. anyway got around to it finally and i am very happy with the results. i wanted to make my inputs more user friendly now i can hook up pretty much any source i want very easily. i tested it and it works like a champ. install was easy, just had a problem with getting the cup holder out. there is a bolt behind the cup holder that has to come out. anyway i bought all my parts at radio shack. total cost was about $30. i am sure this can be done for cheaper than $30 but i got some decent hardware. anyway here are three pics of the install.

I realize i could have hidden these jacks but i did not want to. i am building my Z for show so i want the modification to be seen. this mod can easily be done in a stealth fashion.



















blurry pic! i cap them when not in use. the black caps makes them harder to see.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

bandwidth was exceeded where i my original pics were. here they are again


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

capped! camouflages the jacks into the background pretty well.


----------

